# We are getting hit by another blizzard, tonight :/



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

We got between 60-80cm (2 - 2.5 feet) of snow from the Blizzard tha hit us Monday (100-145kph (62-90mph) winds).
Now another one is on its way. We are only supposed to get 30 cm (1 foot) this time...but we will see...
This is what we've been dealing with here in Nova Scotia






























Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

Blech. It looks like Pennsylvania before I moved out.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

You lucky bastard, I'd take that all winter long.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wow, that looks like confectioners sugar.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hang in there buddy! Just think about what the rest of us have to put up with. Sunny and 70 all week! But we still have to wear a jacket in the evening!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

JonM said:


> You lucky bastard, I'd take that all winter long.


I love the snow....Just wish it wasn't dumped on us all at once...We used to get snowfall starting around Halloween and it would continue through til April...The last few years it's been green up until February, and then we get hit with the whole lot of it...What a wake-up call...Shock to the system

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

